# How to make laptop as a monitor and keyboard?



## sunny152 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi friends, 

I have one laptop and now i wan't to use my laptop to serve as a monitor and keyboard for my desktop computer by connecting laptop to the CPU box.so it is possible?My laptop has external PS2 mouse/keyboard connectors and also one monitor output VGA(CRT) 15-PIN port and also having 4 USB slots and LAN connection.So if i connect directly both monitor,keyboard wires coming from desktop CPU box to the PS2 and CRT outputs of my laptop,then will it work?if not how should i do? 

Your help is highly appreciated. 

Thanks, 
sunny.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Use a KVM Switch they are not expensive and work well. I use one on Two Desktops with one Monitor/keyboard/mouse. Saves a lot of space on your Desk


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can't use the laptop the way you envision, but you could network them and use something like UltraVNC to control the desktop. I think you'll find that it's going to be a bit cumbersome in the long run. Obviously, a KVM switch won't work, since you don't have a separate keyboard, monitor, and mouse to plug into the device.


----------



## sunny152 (Sep 10, 2004)

*please help me*

Hi friends,
Thanks for your replies and i shall be very grateful if you please help me as i'm struggling with my laptop because my laptop has VIA C-3 processor and not suitable for my music composition,so inorder to play powerful organ samples in the church,i need powerful P-4 processor,so i wan't to use desktop CPU box by connecting to my laptop and i can't place big CRT monitor and external keybaord on the stage or in the church for playing music,so i wan't to make use of my existing laptop's monitor and it's built-in keyboard.
I heard that we can modify with some some clever trickery by making some connections inside the laptop to serve only as a monitor,keyboard and i don't wan't any other features in my laptop.
I hope some one will help me.

Thanks in advance,
sunny
(INDIA)
E-mail : [email protected]


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Someone is pulling your leg!  There is no way to _*tap into*_ the laptop and connect it like a standard keyboard/monitor. Like I said, a remote control package like UltraVNC or similar would do the job. You can set the desktop up to boot directly to the desktop, so all you have to do is turn on the power.

Of course, you could also pick up a small LCD screen and compact keyboard that would solve the problem too.


----------



## sunny152 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi friends, 
Thanks for your replies and now its better to sell my laptop and buy a new one. 
The main problem i'm facing is only with the VIA C-3 processor,as my music needs celeron or Pentium 3 or 4 processor and if celeron or pentium 3 or 4 processor is replaced in place VIA C-3 processor then my problem will be solved.So finally i wan't to know whether is there any possibility to replace celeron/P-3/P-4 in place of C-3 processor?and what are the other processors that can be replaced in place VIA C-3 (Nehemiah)processor? 

I hope some one will solve my problem.

Thanks, 
sunny


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I strongly suggest that you upgrade the laptop, and not try to upgrade the processor in an existing laptop.


----------

